# Practice, Practice, Practice!!!



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Well if those bows are in the closet it's time to get them out. My sons and I shoot pretty much year around. I have plenty of bowhunting buddies that will break that bow out the weekend before season. Year after year the guys that shoot 5 weeks a year always have the best excuses and stories about why their deer jumped the string or their deer will live though a non-fatal arrow, but never is the lack of practice brought up in any excuses.

Bowhunting produces enough challenges, lets do our part!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Some people don't need a lot of practice, some do. Some times too much practice can cause you more problems than not enough practice. 

We pretty much shoot our bows year round at something but pulling your bow out and practicing with it for five weeks should be enough for most folks.

TH


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

I don't buy that shooting 5 weeks out of the year is enough for most people. I shoot year round and there's always some aspect of my technique which can be refined. And by year round, Im talking about a minimum of 3 days a week every week.

I read study done on the statistics regarding non-recovered game for bowhunters versus rifle hunters and it sounds like there are a lot of those 5 weeks a year guys out there bow hunting. 

We have a responsibility to the sport and the animal we intend to harvest to put the time in honing our skills in the offseason. 

Archery is a passion for me more so than bowhunting so maybe a minimum of 156 days a year practice is not necessary for a hunter to place an ethical and effective shot on game at 20 yds. But you have got to put quality practice time in regardless.

And practice doesn't make perfect. Perfect practice makes perfect.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I think it varys. A guy that has been shooting the same bow for years will be on target immediately. Like riding a bicycle years and years of shooting give make perfect and give confidence. Usually confidence is key to success. If in doubt, and you think you need months of pratice then you do. If you have killed a wall full of monsters and you know your equipment, and can consistantly hit the bull eye at 10 to 45 yards after a few minutes of shooting you should be good to go. More so then shooting, closing the gap on a true free ranging 160 B&C plus will be the real challenge.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I'm one of the ones mentioned, when I first started shooting (1980) I never missed a day, made a 3D shoot EVERY w/e during the off season. I can't tell you how many bows, limbs, strings, rests, arrows ect.. I went thru, one thing I did learn is how to fix any problem that came up. There is a big diff in shooting paper V/S hair. I shot with some guys that never had taken a deer BUT could shoot the knock off your arrow or trim your vanes with a BH BUT never could close the deal on a deer, theres a LOT more to taking a deer with a bow than just being able to hit a target, IMO hitting where you aim is elementary. I will do the same this yr as in the past, practice some and make any adjustments as needed and do what I have done for yrs. BTW, I've lost 2-3 deer in all the yrs I've hunted with a bow, this mite be the yr BUT if so, I don't think it will be because I didn't practice enough...WW


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

lol you don't have to buy it Elite, but it is what it is.

If you want to practice 365 days a year more power to you but I'll stand by what I said and I've been doing this for a long long time.

TH


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> lol you don't have to buy it Elite, but it is what it is.
> 
> If you want to practice 365 days a year more power to you but I'll stand by what I said and I've been doing this for a long long time.
> 
> TH


Thanks. I was getting all upset wondering if it was cool with you that I didn't agree. Glad you put my mind at ease.

I will stand by what I said as well, qualify it with an I too have been at this game for a little while and raise ya with a MOST folks need a lot more practice than five weeks out of the year. And the ones who don't need but five weeks to put a good shot on game out to say forty yards could still benefit from a little more time refining their technique.

Even the best can improve. That's why professionals continue to practice even when they're at the top of their game. Bottom line is most bowhunters have a little more confidence in their abilities than their skills actually warrant. Just watch a few hunting shows over the next few weeks and count how many poorly placed shots are made. And these guys do it for a living!

This is strictly opinion here, but bowhunting shouldn't be taken up just to gain a few weeks out of the year in the field. Sorry for the rant but I don't appreciate when guys lack the requisite skills, are too lazy to acquire them and think it's completely acceptable to take to the field with no consideration for the suffering they could potentially inflict on wildlife. It is irresponsible.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> This is strictly opinion here, but bowhunting shouldn't be taken up just to gain a few weeks out of the year in the field. Sorry for the rant but I don't appreciate when guys lack the requisite skills, are too lazy to acquire them and think it's completely acceptable to take to the field with no consideration for the suffering they could potentially inflict on wildlife. It is irresponsible.


I agree with that 100%, well said.

TH


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

shot the top part of a water bottle off today at 30 yards.. then disintegrated the cap at 20 yards... im ready for the season to start!!

now i just gotta shoot my broadheads a lil and make sure they are shooting straight then its game on!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

You might guess that I like to bow hunt, BUT I really like fly fishing right now. Next week maybe I'll go to the local indoor air-conditioned range. My bow is dialed in and the only practice I know I need is calming my nerves! During the season I shoot about 25-35 arrows at least 3 days a week. Good luck everyone.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Equipment makes a big difference these days. New bowhunters start way ahead of where we were they used to. My boss bought a bow a couple years ago. He left the proshop shooting better than I had during some hunting season's in the 80's. Of course, give him a 30% let off wheel bow, stick on arrow rest, and a finger glove and the results would have been different.


It just doesn't take year round practice to be a competent shooter any more and shooting is only one part of bow hunting. I used to bowhunt a lot from treestands. The shot was actually anticlimatical. The hardest part of the whole hunt was getting the deer positioned properly and actually making the the draw. Once drawn and anchored, the shot was easy. That was then followed by the second hardest part, tracking the animal usually at night with questionable lighting and less then enthusiastic help. 


IMO, it's only prudent to do everything you can to prepare for a hunt. I usually shoot intermittenly year round but not seriouly enough to make a difference. I start in earnest about a month before season. I suspect as many deer are lost due to bad position, risky shot angles and poorly attempted tracking as are lost simply to inaccurate shooting.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, for a fishing site it sure seems that there are some serious bowhunters here. Everyone has some good points, honestly if it were not for my sons I probably would not shoot as often as I do, lol... I shot traditional for a few years and I had to practice very often, but like mentioned the modern equipment does make it easier for people to get very confident in their equipment.

One of my favorite points that was mentioned was the deer's position when the shot was taken, it seems to me that many people (beginners mostly) push a bad shot. Waiting for the perfect shot is very hard to do but far more fruitful in the end than the risky shots. Thanks again for your replies and happy hunting along with tight lines!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Man you ain't lyin about having to practice when shooting traditional. I have a recurve that hangs on the wall now most of the season cause I got tired of missing. I practiced almost everyday with that and apparently I needed to practice everyday. I still love traditional but I gotta get a big buck before I use it again.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes sir, that traditional is a challenge for sure. The only advise that I can share is gap shooting. Gap shooting sure helped with my learning curve. I have two rabbits under my belt with my longbow but that's it. The only real shot I have had with my lonbow was a mature buck that was broke off just above the g1, I could not take the shot, maybe this year he will show up for one of my sons, lol...


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

As a traditional archer I never stop practicing. In the off season I make as many of the 3D shoots as I can and practice at least 3 or 4 days a week if not all 7. Of course there are times in life where I don't get out at all during a set week or two but, I do make up for it in the long run. Will be going up this weekend to fill feeders and also do some practice out of my tripods. My son helps as he moves my 3D deer around for me so I'm not just shooting at the same broadside shot. This is some of the best practice you can get all year......


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You still owe me an arrow D. 

TH


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

How is this for practice? My buddy made this shot at 28 yards. There was a group of them, he shot one behind the shoulder, and they didnt scatter, so he knocked another one, and this one didnt take so much as a step. Best part of it all I have it on video.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

There is no "best" part of that.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Pistol58 said:


> How is this for practice? My buddy made this shot at 28 yards. There was a group of them, he shot one behind the shoulder, and they didnt scatter, so he knocked another one, and this one didnt take so much as a step. Best part of it all I have it on video.


 So he smoked the first one and th scond one turned right as he released which lead to his arrow connecting with a low pecentage zone?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I've done that with one charging me!! stopped about 5ft. in front of me dead as a door nail. Pretty scary. Lets see the vid.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't forget shooting from a 15 to 20 foot high stand an arrow will rise vs. from the ground. Always pratice from an elevated stand after you are dialed in from the ground. Could be the difference between a missed or crippled and a dead deer.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

So Delta,

I was wondering? I am just getting back into bow hunting after a 20-25 year absence? I will be practicing as much as practical for the next few weeks (couple times a week)? Is that an acceptable amount of practice in your eyes for taking an animal with my bow if I'm confident in my abilities or how much time or hours does it take to become competent in your mind? How many hours should I have done in order to sling an arrow at a animal? Does putting in more hours mean that I won't make mistakes when it comes time to send that arrow at a living, breathing, animal?

I am asking this is in all seriousness as it appears you have a preconceived idea on what or how many hours it takes to become proficient and I want to know if I am being irresponsible in your eyes? Do I have, what it takes?


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

TXDRAKE said:


> So Delta,
> 
> I was wondering? I am just getting back into bow hunting after a 20-25 year absence? I will be practicing as much as practical for the next few weeks (couple times a week)? Is that an acceptable amount of practice in your eyes for taking an animal with my bow if I'm confident in my abilities or how much time or hours does it take to become competent in your mind? How many hours should I have done in order to sling an arrow at a animal? Does putting in more hours mean that I won't make mistakes when it comes time to send that arrow at a living, breathing, animal?
> 
> I am asking this is in all seriousness as it appears you have a preconceived idea on what or how many hours it takes to become proficient and I want to know if I am being irresponsible in your eyes? Do I have, what it takes?


That all depends on what type of shots you will be taking. Honestly, most people are prideful and think they are a lot better than they actually are. Then, when that moment of truth comes along and the rubber meets the road, they make a mistake that 9/10 could have been avoided with more quality practice.

Most people who have been out of the game for a while can probably pick up their equipment and shoot out 10 to 15 yards and stack them up all day long. But how many of them are going to limit themselves to a 15 yard shot? My guess is not many. Most will probably take that low percentage shot at 30 yds even though they haven't prepared themselves to take it.

While I don't have a pre-conceived notion of how many hours must be put in, I can tell you for the most part folks tend to take shots that exceed their abilities. People every year take to the field having never practiced out to 35 yds but are more than willing to take a shot at game out to 40.

And to answer another one of your questions, practice will not entirely eliminate the potential for mistakes, but *quality* practice will certainly reduce their likelihood.

For me, I will not attempt a shot at a distance I have not mastered from a position I have not mastered. And my standard of mastery might differ from yours. Personally, I grade myself. I shoot 100 shots at a given point. If 95 of those are within 2" of the intended target at a given distance, I am good to go. Two inches is slightly larger than the "X" on 5-spot target and slight smaller than the 5 ring.

If it takes me 100 hours of practice to get it down from that distance, then that's what it takes. It may only take you 10 hours total practice.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I try to practice like im gonna hunt. If I know I'm gonna sit down then that's how I practice. I raise the bow really slowly and draw really slow. It makes a big difference for me. I'm still shooting 70lbs. And it's hard to draw really slow. If your gonna wear a mask when u hunt then you should practice with it. Practice from 40 yards as much as you can and then move up to 20 and it feels like a chip shot. I don't think I've ever practiced over an hour. Practice till your arm gets tired and stop. After your tired your shots are gonna be all over the place anyway. Typically what I do anyway.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

devil1824 said:


> I try to practice like im gonna hunt. If I know I'm gonna sit down then that's how I practice. I raise the bow really slowly and draw really slow. It makes a big difference for me. I'm still shooting 70lbs. And it's hard to draw really slow. If your gonna wear a mask when u hunt then you should practice with it. Practice from 40 yards as much as you can and then move up to 20 and it feels like a chip shot. I don't think I've ever practiced over an hour. Practice till your arm gets tired and stop. After your tired your shots are gonna be all over the place anyway. Typically what I do anyway.


All great advice. If you are a bowhunter, it is important to simulate the conditions you will be hunting in as much as possible. Sit down, stand up, mask, gloves, jacket, etc., elevated, ground level, slow draw.

If you don't have a rangefinder, then practice gauging distance, too.

And like Devil said, don't use your bow as exercise equipment. That's what gyms and resistance tubing is for. Essentially what I was referring to when I said *quality* practice. When you are tired, you develop bad habits. It is always easier to develop good habits than it is to break bad ones. Especially when it comes to archery technique. When I first started, I used to shoot until I could barely draw my bow. How much quality do you think was in those final shots?

I usually video my sessions as much as possible. This will help you evaluate flaws in your technique.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

There are many bowhunters that rely on pro shops and other locations for advice and I believe the info. that is being given to most of these hunters is lacking. There is alot more to it than a 10,20,and 30 yd. sight in ,slap on some broadheads and go stick something. Bowhunters should be well versed in tuning not only their bow but also form and arrows. I have been at this a long time and I have learned by trial and error. Reaching an understanding of the equipment took years .IMO shooting a few weeks before season does not give most people enough time to dial their setup in perfect, just my opinion. Paper tuning , WB tuning and broadhead tuning alone will take a bit of time to dial. Then include arrow and broadhead tuning prior to season ? I just don't see it but then again ppl suprise me everyday......................Let me test the theory.............. How many ppl in this forum are drawing 29" and shooting Goldtip 55/75's with 100gr heads? This is the most common arrow being sold .


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> shot the top part of a water bottle off today at 30 yards.. then disintegrated the cap at 20 yards... im ready for the season to start!!
> 
> now i just gotta shoot my broadheads a lil and make sure they are shooting straight then its game on!!


Heck, I wish I could still SEE a water bottle at 30 yards, and the cap? lol, it aint gonna happen at TEN yards with my old *** eyes!

I dont practice much at measured yardages, I'll walk back and forth with my back to the target and turn, judge and shoot and I vary the spots in my yard that I will set my target at. Though my bow stand is setup at my measured 20 yards and I have my limits to where I absolutely will not shoot any further than that at any animal, there are just too many variables out past 30 yards that I feel could cause a good shot to turn bad.
As far as practice time? I guess I shoot 20-30 shots in a session as time allows, more so this month than in July or August. Back when I shot traditional/instinctive it was pretty much every day to keep my edge, but back then I didnt have a family or much of a job, (or a boat, or golf clubs, etc....) that kept me from practicing every day.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Delta Elite just touched on a critical issue. When bow hunting a range finder is not and maybe but an absolute necessity. I started bow hunting about 25 years ago and consider myself good at judging distance but would never even think about hunting without a range finder. I use it with my right hand while holding my bow with my left hand just as if I were ranging a trophy Kansas white tail I'm fixing to smoke. One of the biggest mistakes bow hunters make is mis-judging distance and using a 20 yard pin for a 30 yard shot or vise versa. Pratice makes perfect.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have paper tuned my bow. I've been at it a while too. I've shot just about every arrow broad combination and I'm back where i started. 27.5" draw length, 70lbs. draw weight, 5575 goldtip with 100 grain Montecs. I can't justify spending $100. on arrows. I don't buy them fletched either.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> I have paper tuned my bow. I've been at it a while too. I've shot just about every arrow broad combination and I'm back where i started. 27.5" draw length, 70lbs. draw weight, 5575 goldtip with 100 grain Montecs. I can't justify spending $100. on arrows. I don't buy them fletched either.


 Your set-up sounds right , what I have seen lately is guys that drawing 70# @29" shooting 100gr heads and running 55/75 shafts. This seems to be a very common set-up and the shafts are way under spined .I have seen 8 diff. bows with busted limbs because of this. Point is every bowhunter should know how to tune his own gear not just rely on a shop.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

What are some of the things I should be looking at to properly tune my bow, I'm shooting a Mathews Z7 Extreme Tactical at 65#, 28 1/2 draw length with 100 grain heads. What arrow weight should I be shooting or what do I look for??


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

cpthook said:


> What are some of the things I should be looking at to properly tune my bow, I'm shooting a Mathews Z7 Extreme Tactical at 65#, 28 1/2 draw length with 100 grain heads. What arrow weight should I be shooting or what do I look for??


 What shafts are you using? What arrow length? Measure an arrow from the valley of the nock to the insert. Get me this info and I can take a look at the #'s for ya or you can call me and I will gladly give you my take on tuning. (979)-201-9046 Dave


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

To the OP, how much you shoot ur bow to be ready and confident is a very personal thing. I have been shooting a bow for 32 years. Back in the day I used to shoot hours at a time every chance I got. Anymore, I can pick up my bow and deliver a fatal arrow at anytime with the first arrow which is the one that matters. It is like riding a bike. I usually pull out my bow about two weeks before the season to make sure everything is right with the equipment. Then I shoot about 20-30 arrows most days. I am very deligent about the shot I take on and animal and have never lost a deer. I think poor shot selection, ie. distance or shot angle is what leads to most lost animals. After that I think buck fever is responsible for poor hits or misses than lack of practice.

This is the shoot I made on my buck last year with very minimal practice before the season started.










I like to fish, I like to scout for deer, I like to do a lot of things. Shooting a bow 365 days a year aint one of them anymore.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Richard P said:


> To the OP, how much you shoot ur bow to be ready and confident is a very personal thing. I have been shooting a bow for 32 years. Back in the day I used to shoot hours at a time every chance I got. Anymore, I can pick up my bow and deliver a fatal arrow at anytime with the first arrow which is the one that matters. It is like riding a bike. I usually pull out my bow about two weeks before the season to make sure everything is right with the equipment. Then I shoot about 20-30 arrows most days. I am very deligent about the shot I take on and animal and have never lost a deer. I think poor shot selection, ie. distance or shot angle is what leads to most lost animals. After that I think buck fever is responsible for poor hits or misses than lack of practice.
> 
> This is the shoot I made on my buck last year with very minimal practice before the season started.
> 
> ...


X2. I kill my deer and start practice in mid-September. Just gotta know your personal kill range and stay within it. Year round practice is not neccessary.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Richard, you are right the deer's alignment for arrow placement is where the most mistakes are made. There are plenty of people that hit the woods yearly that cannot even shoot a bow, period. That's why I made the post, most "bowhunters" are not the shooter that you are. I wanted to get people thinking about shooting their bows, I know plenty of folks that do not shoot until the end of September, and some at the first of October in a bow stand. I know this is a fishing site but but there are clearly some bowhunters here. The 5 weeks practice mentioned in the OP was not referencing 5 weeks total a year (not 35 days of practice a year), I'm targeting the people that shot 2 days a week starting in September and the people that only shoot in October from a bow stand. I know plenty of people that wound deer on a yearly basis.

Richard, I have sons that are bowhunters so I shoot a couple times a week minimal. I like you I am very comfortable in my shooting abilities along with my hunting abilities, along with stand placement abilities, but like you I am no spring chicken. I am not as strong as I once was, I can't see as well I once could, which for me requires a little more practice to keep my muscles toned for a cold morning. I shot for a major bow company for several years, at one time in my life I could lay off for a month or two and hit a quarter size target at 50 yards, I can't even see a quarter size target at 50 yards any longer, lol. I shot a deer with a rifle last year for the first time in about 30 years, and I have had many fruitful bow hunts over the years. I have never bragged about my long shot kills, just my 7 yard kills. I shoot a bow, rifle and a sling shot on a very regular basis, I love to shoot... 

I like to spend time with family, scouting deer, shooting, and fishing (caught a limit of trout this morning). Shooting time for me is very personal, good therapy, lol....


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

I hear everthing you are saying. If someone has not practiced to the point of proficiency then shame of them. I think most of the bad shots hunters take are from letting the excitement of the moment get the best of them. Like stretching a shot on a deer they know they seldom hit on a stationary target. And secondly not waiting on that quartering away shot that puts everything in their favor. If you cant repeatedly hit your target with the first arrow each day, then you need to continue practicing and perhaps changing your form. And know your personal maximum shooting distance and dont exceed it regardless of how big the buck is. Cheers, it's all good.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I got back into archery in '08, after 25 years being away, and how things had changed. Back then it was aluminum arrows leather tippets on your fingers and sights were only something I saw in a magazine.

So when I got back into it I had a decision to make, I could go all out, or get in on a budget package which wouldn't be hard to turn if I couldn't manage to hang with the constant drawing. Since I have had surgery to the tendons on both elbows I wasn't sure if I could even sustain a half hour several days a week of drawing. I picked up a Bowtech Tomkat and had the shop set me up with a release and a set of cheap arrows, and away I went. This was my first group with it, after shooting it for three days,









So this all said the first 5 months I wore out the string literally, and had to order a new one. I do not shoot groups much if any nowadays as it simply messes up arrows. Up until three weeks ago I hadn't shot since Memorial day when I found again I need another string on that Tomkat. This is however no excuse for not shooting the Drenalin or the Admiral I also have. So three weeks back I hauled them both to our place in the country and set up my bag and went to it. Everything went well until I decided to shoot a group. First with the Admiral at 40yds, and I messed up two nocks and one fletch. Then I put it away and got out the Drenalin. The draw cycle is so different on these bows that the Drenalin is like shooting half the poundage. Well after a few rounds at 25,30, and then 40, I figured it could hurt to shoot another group. Well three more arrows with fletching ripped apart.

So to be honest, IF I decide to shoot a deer in the first place it will most likely be within 25 or less yards. I just don't see the point of shooting further. Now a hog well I will stretch out to 40+ if needed and in the clear pasture. I simply hate them. But I know that the 430gr 340 FMJ with the 100gr Razor Trick will easily get the job done.

I got a bit bored last fall and also lost several opportunities at some REALLY big hogs due to them coming in on my right and not being able to turn enough to get a shot. So the thought came to me, why couldn't I shoot left handed. So I gave it a whirl and low and behold it is MUCH easier than I initially thought it would be. THe hardest part is nocking the arrow with my left hand.

Here is one of the first left handed groups I shot with my Tomkat at 20yds,









Then these left handed at 40 with both my Tomkat(top) and my Admiral (bottom),

















WHat I usually do is put half a dozen of those orange ear plugs in the face of the targets and shoot for them. Once I'm hitting them regularly out to 40yds, I feel I am pretty much as practiced up as I need to be.

I freely admit this year I have not had time to get in nearly as much practice as I have over the past couple of years, but this weekend at 40yds I was hitting, or within a half inch of hitting 4 out of six plugs with my broadheads, so I feel plenty confident to at least my 25yd limit.


----------

